# How is this door held togethor?



## Abbott (May 10, 2009)

They say that it is 5,000 years old…










and that it is remarkable because of how it is built…










but no one is saying what type of joinery or fasteners were used..


----------



## Abbott (May 10, 2009)

It looks like some type of weaving of the wooden joints was used. I have also read that it appears to have been very air tight because of its ingenious design…was it a common design I wonder? I am also curious as to which type (s) of wood was used.


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

well one thing is obvious…its got wooden slats that goes across that are woven in and out..i wonder if there is some type of tongue and groove in between the boards..i think this door was taken from an area where extream cold and wind were present, and the door needed to block those elements out…pretty cool to see some of the earliest wood work in the world..


----------



## Abbott (May 10, 2009)

Yes and it is pretty darn amazing woodwork too!


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

Well, my daughter is an aspiring archeologist. She has gone to several countries digging up stuff. Maybe I'll get her to take a look.


----------



## Abbott (May 10, 2009)

Oh yeah please do! That would be fantastic.


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

She once dug up a dead dog as a project. A friend of hers told her that he came home and found the dog lying next to his house where he had been left after being run over. He felt sorry for the dog so he buried the dog in his back yard as an act of kindness. The dog had been buried for two or three years. My daughter does an extra credit investigation and goes and digs the dog up and did a complete forensic archeological report on the dog. It was quite interesting really. She almost rebuilt the entire skeleton of the dog and carefully noted all of the injuries. Now, if you were to take a look at my lovely daughter, Laura, you would never know that she got a kick out of digging up a dead dog. Hey, what can I say folks? She's pretty good at what she does. Her major was psychology, anthropology, and archeology. Hey, what do I know? Maybe she knows something about dead doors as well.


----------



## Chelios (Jan 2, 2010)

Looks like they carved out a groove for the horizontal slats in green half logs then flattened them out to make the door less heavy.

Does anyone have dimensions?


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

Sorry, Abbott, I didn't mean to change the subject. All of that just sort of popped out of my mouth.


----------



## Abbott (May 10, 2009)

*Wooly Mammoth Glue*


----------



## Abbott (May 10, 2009)

Geez Helluvawreck you don't have to worry about that kind of stuff, I ain't no forum cop  I enjoyed the post about your daughter's abilities.


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

Abbott, I know you don't. No telling what this thread will be about after it's all over with. Before you know it we'll be diggin' up poor old F*rticus.


----------



## Abbott (May 10, 2009)

LOL!!


----------



## Abbott (May 10, 2009)

I am Scumticus!


----------



## tomd (Jan 29, 2008)

Obviously Titebond III .


----------



## Abbott (May 10, 2009)

Ha!


----------



## JJohnston (May 22, 2009)

That's Titebond III B.C.


----------



## Abbott (May 10, 2009)




----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

I gotta go get in the bed, 4:00 AM comes around pretty early. The only reason I came in here was to see what was going on. My wife is watchin' some kind of cookin' program. We had spaghetti for dinner. Well, I don't eat till I come in from the patio and there wasn't any bread. They said the bread was in the refrigerator so I pull out a piece and stick it in the microwave and cut it up to 200 seconds. I figured since it was frozen it might need a little extra help.  Well it looked pretty good on the outside but when I bit into it it was burnt to a crisp. My daughters and my wife got a pretty good kick out of that. Every time I go near any kind of cooking machine a disaster happens. Maybe I got my feelings hurt; I just can't cook and I ain't going to lie about it. Anyways, here I go back to bed and my wife is watching some kind of cooking program. So I sez if your going to watch a cookin' program then I'm going to log into Lumberjocks and see what is going on. Now, I'm talking about dead dogs. Anyways I enjoyed it but I'm going to bed. Good night all.


----------



## Abbott (May 10, 2009)

How long was that dog in the microwave?


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

I didn't put the dog in the microwave - it was a piece of bread. You know I love dogs. I wouldn't even put old Hank in the microwave. Night Abbott.


----------



## Abbott (May 10, 2009)

Hehe, no the dog your daughter dug up…


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

you could probably bury that piece of microwave bread and find it 5000 years from now..someone would be wondering who took a bite out of it…


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

Let me put it this way; If he had been put in a microwave he was well done by the time she dug him up. LOL


----------



## Abbott (May 10, 2009)

Yeah, I bet they would think it was a mouse door or sumthin  Heck for all we know those pictures could be of a surf board!


----------



## Abbott (May 10, 2009)

I wish my wife would hurry up with supper…I'm so hungry I could eat the crotch out of a skunk!


----------



## Abbott (May 10, 2009)

OMG OMG OMG!!!!! ITS READY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Abbott (May 10, 2009)

Good post Rob, thanks, I will look into that.


----------



## LocalMac (Jan 28, 2009)

Where was this door found? 5,000 years ago dates it to the beginning of the Bronze Age.


----------



## Abbott (May 10, 2009)

Near Zurich I believe.


----------



## Abbott (May 10, 2009)

Archaeologists in the Swiss city of Zurich have unearthed a 5,000-year-old door that may be one of the oldest ever found in Europe.

The ancient poplar wood door is "solid and elegant" with well-preserved hinges and a "remarkable" design for holding the boards together, chief archaeologist Niels Bleicher said Wednesday.

Read more..


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

I have looked at these pictures and it is difficult for me to make out the details well enough to tell how it was built. My eyes are not the best eyes in the world. That's for sure.


----------



## blacknail (Sep 21, 2010)

It looks like there are maybe three (4?) main planks that are held flat by to cross slats on the front. The slats are held in place with three pieces of what might be split sapplings moving through the main planks. I'll bet there is an opposing slat on the other side of the door spanning the middle section, holding it rigid.

Who's going to be the first to attempt a build on this?


----------



## JuniorJoiner (Dec 24, 2008)

when I first looked at it, I wondered maybe they had manipulated the growth of the tree. But what I think I am seeing is some clever shaping done with an adze. kind of reminiscient of some fences and woodwork found at the lanse aux meadows viking site.


----------



## NathanAllen (Oct 16, 2009)

Seen this several times and I'm sticking with my theory that there are a pair of holes bored into either side of the horizontal support slat. Then all you have to do is bend a spar to secure the slat to the main boards. The flex back locks the support into place and allows for movement.


----------



## Millo (Jan 19, 2010)

socalwood: is there one book, website or DVD on door building you would recommend above the rest? I'd be interested both in traditional and modern techniques, although maybe first on traditional techniques.


----------



## tierraverde (Dec 1, 2009)

Noah's waterproof adhesive


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

I don't know about this door, but I do know that the old buckets in Norway were made with staves (similar to coopering) had dowels between the staves. Otherwise the starves were held in place by bindings made from tree roots. I thought I saw what could be a round mark in the seam of the door and that could be a sign that dowels were used to keep the boards aligned and give some strength to the panel. The door looked very interesting.

Do you know where the door was found?


----------

